# Great Gatsby / Roaring 20's Party



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I have been printing photos from the web for a wall in the living room. I have a wall of vintage photos & portraits that I use the frames and tape the 1920's photos to the glass.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I am hosting a Great Gatsby Murder Mystery party. This is the first year I have ever done this and I am so excited. I am turning my house into a 1920's Speakeasy. Each guest will play a character. I sent out invitations with a description of the character they will be playing. I have hired a bartender to serve coctails from that era and a caterer to serve appetizers and a sit down dinner. I usually have a large party with 50 to 100 guests but this year will be a smaller group of my closests friends and family. They all seem to be just as excited as I am.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome!! I love Murder Mysteries. What is the name of your game? Ii have seen a few on the internet and would like to order one to play with friends and family.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I ordered it from mymurdermysteryparty.com


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Centerpieces for the Buffet Table.
They took a lot more feathers than I expected.





















Sorry for the sideways pictures. Anyone know how to turn them?


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

These are the Voting Cards that I made for the Winking Murder game.
Front:







Back:


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang! This looks and sounds like it's going to be tons of fun!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

i hope so. i hired a Prohibition Pop band. First time that i didn't use a DJ. A little worried about this but will report later how it turned out.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

bettyboop those look amazing! I cannot wait to see pictures from your party.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't wait to see more from your party. We aren't having a party this year due to my best friends wedding and a vacation that took a lot of my time and money so I have now started to work on next years party. The them is going to be Spooky Speakeasy, so all this stuff will be right up my alley for next year.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great, if you need the Winking Murder Game cards send me your email address and i will send them to you along with the voting cards.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

My mantel in the Family Room:







View attachment 570295


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Beads on the chandelier. I bought by the bolt on the internet.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

this all look so cool! i hope the party goes off with a bang.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I prepared the table and bar for the buffet items. Ready for the food.














The main courses will be passed.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

bettyboop said:


> i hope so. i hired a Prohibition Pop band. First time that i didn't use a DJ. A little worried about this but will report later how it turned out.


Everyone enjoyed the band. They had just the right sound for the theme era of the 1920's.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Our party was a great success. Everyone seemed to be enjoying and I received many compliments on the decorations.
I contacted a car club to rent a vintage car to be parked in the driveway as guests arrived. Pictures were taken of everyone and I emailed the photos to the respective people.








I used stand-up highboys cocktail tables. I believe this forces the guests to mingle more throughout the evening instead of sitting comfortably in a seat all night long. The tables were decorated with black table cloths and gold toppers. I purchased round mirrors on the internet. 















I hung different size white lanterns from the ceiling and over the dessert station.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Some more pictures.














































































And now on to next year. Thinking of a 'Witches Ball'.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Great job! looks like everyone had a super fun time!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

bettyboop, everything looks elegantly fantastic! You nailed the theme.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> bettyboop, everything looks elegantly fantastic! You nailed the theme.


Thank you. It was so much fun to plan and execute.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Tippy said:


> I ordered it from mymurdermysteryparty.com


Please tell me how your party turned out??


----------

